# HC1500 wont turn on... grrrr



## Blasphemy (Dec 4, 2007)

so i got it with 23 hours on the bulb, or so i was told (thats the count it had) watched it for ohh another 4 hours, and now it wont turn on

its not indicating a bad lamp, so i dont know if its that or not..

it just wont turn on...

bleh......


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Did you pull the Lamp out and then reseat it to see if that will reset the PJ?

Do you get any lights or the fan?


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Thang - this is the 2nd Mitsu reported on here that having problems. Sorry to hear about the issues. It really makes me happy that I did not choose the HC1500


----------

